# Just signing on...



## West Coast Boy (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all, signed up recently to become part of a forum to share experiences, seek insight, and to listen with empathy to others. Our marriage is entering its 17th year, which have been mostly happy with some recent struggle; this like all things, I am sure we will overcome. Children have both strengthened and challenged us in the best of ways. My wife and I still date each other and for that I am grateful. We struggle with balance and alone time like many, however each night we end our day grateful for one another, an our sweet family.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! We all struggle with one thing or another and we each have insight into various issues and we welcome yours.


----------

